# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Connexion a une base de donnes avec les interfaces Swing

## diengkals

bonjour, je  m'autoforme avec les interfaces graphiques en JAVA SWING 
j'ai trouv des tutoriel qui me permet de creer des interface sans problme mais je  veux lier ces interface avec une base de donnes mais  je n' arrive pas  trouver un tutoriel qui permet de le  faire , je   sais   que  le driver JDBC  permet de de faire la  connexion avec la  base  de  donnes mais je  ne sais  comment y  procder. si quelqu un a un tutoriel qui  fait  la connexion entre les interface la  base de donnes de  m'aider 
merci d'avance

----------


## awane

Hello diengkals,

Swing est un Framework de composants graphiques qui n'offre pas dirrectement du DataBinding avec des tables de bases de donnes (Comme c'est le cas par exemple en Visual Basic (OLE DB) ou Visual Studio..)

Par exemple, si tu veux lier un JTextField  un champs "Nom" d'une table "Personne" d'une BDD, tu dois d'abord te connecter  la BDD, rcuprer la valeur du champ avec ta requete SQL (C'est le genre de choses qu'on fait dans le modle) puis mettre  jour ton JTextField avec la valeur retourne par ta requete. Pour crire une valeur dans un champs de table, c'est aussi le mme principe.

Ici un tutoriel d'oracle :
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutori...jdbcswing.html

Ici un exemple JDBC avec une petite Interface :
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Data...seandSwing.htm

----------


## Robin56

Par contre le binding est quelque chose de faisable avec son remplaant JavaFX (mme si celui-ci est mconnu).

----------


## sinok

http://jguillard.developpez.com/JDBC/

Puis il fait comprendre que les accs  une base de donnes ne doivent pas tre raliss depuis le thread de l'interface graphique, mais dans un thread spar (sinon, tu bloques ton IHM).

Donc, utilisation obligatoire du SwingWorker  cet effet: http://rom.developpez.com/java-swingworker/

----------


## diengkals

merci de  votre aide   , hier j ai  pas  eu le  temps de   faire  retour sur mon poste, j'essaierai  de faire une application CRUD , je vous  contacterai en cas de problme

----------

